# Happy birthday Susanne from Germany!



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Susanne happy birthday!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

happy birthday Susanne.....have a fun filled day and may all you're dreams come true.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Susanne!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday!

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday and many more to come!!!!!! Hugs and puppy kisses from all here!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUSANNE!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Have a Very Happy Birthday, Susanne*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::juggle:Happy Birthday!:juggle::drum:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSANNE! MAKE IT A GOOD ONE!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a GREAT BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSANNE!*I hope you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

eace:eace::whoo::whoo:arty:arty::llama: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUSANNE !!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Susanne! arty:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Hope this is the best year yet!​


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you for your regards!!

As I had byd tooth-ache yesterday... the day was not so wonderful 

Next year - next chance of a wonderful birthday


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, sorry I missed it. Since your birthday wasn't ideal this year I vote for a great post birthday day. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Susanne, sorry I am late to the party.

Happy belated birthday!

I hope the toothache is better. This is the perfect excuse for drawing out the birthday celebrations :biggrin1:


----------

